# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  bobo-magia con monedas

## chiripicajoso

me gustaria saber donde puedo encontar el libro e magia bobo de magia con monedas. No puedo comprar en tiendamagia ni en oro sitio de esos ya que el libro me saldria por un ojo de la cara con los gastos de envio, etc me gustaria que alguien me dijera donde lo puedo conseguir, soy de salamanca, si alguien sabe donde lo puedo conseguir EN ESPAÑOL ya que en ingles no lo entenderia le agradeceria que me lo dijesen o si no que alguien me diera su correo por privado y me enseñara a meterme en este gran arte de la numismagia

----------


## Inherent

Hola,
me temo que poco se puede hacer , dado que no está permitido indicar fuentes ilegales de descarga de información aquí. Yo obtuve una versión muy baratita en tienda magia, pero claro, en inglés...

Mira el primer post con chincheta , que hay muchas sugerencias de libros. Y no sé si por ejemplo esto está fuera de tu alcance, en todo caso merece la pena ahorrar un poquillo para tener esto en tus manos:
http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...oducts_id/2475
Un saludo!

----------


## eidanyoson

Chiripicajoso, está terminantemente prohibido hacer referencia a la piratería en este foro, como muy bien te ha dicho ya nuestro amigo Inherent. No te preocupes es un pequeño aviso, pero léete las normas y los post fijos, ya sé que es un peñazo, pero son MUY útiles (por eso son fijos). De paso me veo en la obligación de editar un poco el mensaje, lo justo para quitar la parte de delito ( te ahorro trabajo, no está tan mal ¿no?)

----------


## J.C.

En ningún momento nombró la piratería, el solo quería comprar el libro y se ve que es de otro país, y los gastos de envío... salen mas que el libro. Ustedes solos nombraron formas "ilegales", y con eso la fomentaron.

----------


## DrkHrs

Si nombró la piratería, solo que Eidan a suprimido esa parte. Y me parece estupendo.

Un saludo.

----------


## J.C.

> Si nombró la piratería, solo que Eidan a suprimido esa parte. Y me parece estupendo.
> 
> Un saludo.


Perdón, no dije nada.

----------


## Ella

> me gustaria saber donde puedo encontar el libro e magia bobo de magia con monedas. No puedo comprar en tiendamagia ni en oro sitio de esos ya que el libro me saldria por un ojo de la cara con los gastos de envio, etc me gustaria que alguien me dijera donde lo puedo conseguir, soy de salamanca



supongo que te refieres a que no puedes comprar via internet, no?? pues chico...la magia se venden en tiendas especializadas y no todas las ciudades disponen de ellas cual corte ingles...me parece que te tocara ahorrar o bajarte algun dia a madrid para comprar si no quieres gastar en gastos de envio (pero si en pasaje), tienes la ventaja de que el libro esta agotado y ahora no podras encontrarlo en ningun sitio salvo de 2º mano..pero supuestamente este año se reeditara...asi que tienes tiempo para ir llenando la hucha

----------


## chiripicajoso

mucha gracias por ahorrarme el trabajo la verdad no lo sabia y es normal k lo proiban... asike te dy las gracias ya k kando o lei subi para retirarlo y luego mas abajo lei ke ya estaba quitado.  ahora voy a leerme las normas y perdonen las molestias

----------


## eidanyoson

Gracias a ti por entendernos, a veces no es fácil decir las cosas escritas y que no suenen muy duras. Yo lo intento pero ¡puff!. Una cosita solamente. Intenta escribir bien, es decir, no como si fuera un móvil o un chat. Así es más fácil la comprensión para todo el mundo (¡y cuidado con las faltas de ortografía!) :=).

----------


## correka

Todo llevado de forma genial eidanyoson, sólo falta (en mi humilde opinión) para "rematar" el asunto la eliminación del post por no aportar nada a la numismagia o moverlo a "mercadillo" y así se va manteniendo limpio el foro.
Un saludo,

----------


## chiripicajoso

la verdad es que si que tine numismagia ya que pido un libro para tenerlo  y me esforzare por intentar escribir bien

----------


## mayico

tonto el uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuultimoooooooooooooooooooo  o, ya está a la venta J.
B. Bobo, pero... es una lástima que no pueda decir donde... ains... jajajajajjaa

----------


## numismagic

mayico, puedes mandarme un mp?

Si mayico no me respondiera, Ella, cuando saldra reeditado? Mas o menos por que fechas, es por no quedarme sin ^^

----------


## mayico

ya ha salido el libro, hoy mismo he recibido una revista en el que lo venden en castellano, claro está que es una revista de una tienda de magia cuyo nombre no debo? acordarme jejejejeje

----------


## Pizzi_

> ya ha salido el libro, hoy mismo he recibido una revista en el que lo venden en castellano, claro está que es una revista de una tienda de magia cuyo nombre no debo? acordarme jejejejeje


A mi tambien me llego la revista. En unos dias espero el libro en casa.

----------


## mayico

ey un momento, que no se mal interpreten mis palabras, yo no digo el nombre porque en el foro hay una norma que es la de no dar publicidad a otras páginas que no sean tiendamaga, no porque me importe o no el decirlo, aunque claro está que no me importaría decir que lo venden en alkdfjapodvjaqodf, esque no me deja decirlo veis?

----------


## mayico

pues... si, me has ofendido jjeje, no en serio, primero decirte que no me conoces la verdad, por eso es normal que puedas pensar que o estoy de broma o soy un capullo que no quiere decir donde lo venden, y... que no he contestado donde es por privado? madre de dios, si no he enviado quince mensajes, no he enviado ninguno, ahora bien, no creo haberme saltado ninguno a ti no te he contestado? voy a mirar pero vamos que me parece que antes de pensar que soy mala persona por vacilar o alardear, cosa que no hago, piensa en... que se me ha podido pasar o algo así.
un abrazo amigo y ya sabes, para lo que quieras.

----------


## Mistico

He de arrojar una flecha en favor de Mayico. Yo le mandé un MP solicitándole el nombre de la tienda y me respondió con mucha brevedad y, sinceramente, no nos une nada más allá de haber coincidido en el foro.


Un saludo.

----------


## Mistico

> No me he equivocado, simplemente ha sido un malentendido. De entre todo ese aluvión de mensajes que recibiría Mayico, a la hora de responderlos se le escapó el mío, al que amablemente ya ha respondido.
> 
> Tranquilo Mayico, en ningún momento te consideré un capullo, te recuerdo de mis inicios en el foro y sabía que eras un tío majo. Lo que pasó es que me extrañó que entre el primer mensaje que publicaste y antes de aparecer el segundo, te envié un privado. Publicaste el segundo y yo no había recibido respuesta aún por lo que me extrañó esa actitud. Quizás me apresuré en emitir mi respuesta.
> 
> Perdón por el follón, y ahora, sigamos a lo nuestro!
> Un saludo.


: D Ya he editado mi post. Me alegra que todo se haya solucionado amigablemente.

Saludos.

----------


## mayico

viva la magiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa jejejejejeje
pues nada amigos ahora... suerte y como dije... tonto el uuuuuuuuultiiiiimoooooo jejejejjejee

----------


## numismagic

fuaa, lo que me echa para atras, son los 80€ que vale el libro.

Esque con ochenta tengo para bastante material, y no solo libros o dvds, sino tambien material.

----------


## mayico

según la magia que quieras hacer, según lo que valores el libro, según el tiempo que le quieras dedicar a las monedas, según si quieres incluir magia con monedas con un buen nivel a tu magia, claro está que para empezar no se si será el libro, pero... yo lo compro

----------


## numismagic

al final si que me lo compro, pero antes tenia que hablarlo con mis padres, que aunque me lo pago yo, tengo que informarles como administro mi dinero.

Bueno, ahora a hablar con mi hermano y a ver si consigo que paguemos los gastos a medias.

----------


## LONGSHOT

Con todo el cariño, con lo caro que es el BOBO, yo ya ni miraria los 6 euros de gastos de envio, aprovecho para aclarar que el BOBO vale su peso en oro, y los 6 euros de propina, jajaja.

----------


## chiripicajoso

ya esta aqui en TM:

http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...bfd6432216adfd

----------


## numismagic

Siiiiiiiiiiii!!! finalmente lo tengo, no se a que hora ha llegado... me he levantado a las nueve esperando al repartidor y no venia... a las once paso por casualidad por la sala de estar y veo un paquete azul... que sera? toma bobo!! Habra llegado con mágia ? jeje

Lo he estado ojenado (solo me he leido los empalmes) y no parece que este mal, pero no se, por dentro me lo imaginaba diferente... pero bueno, a ver si el precio cumple!

----------


## chiripicajoso

pues ya nos contaras a ver que tal esta y si lo recomiendas...

----------


## Cordero89

Buenas, numismagic cuando puedas pon tus primeras impresiones del libro, ya que veo que tu tambien has dado el paso de pagar 80 eurazos por la "biblia" de las monedas. Yo todavia me lo estoy planteando, ayudame a decidirme, jeje.

Un saludo!

----------


## mayico

yo lo commpré, no lo dudes, compralo... y aprende. esque mas no se puede decir, si te gustan las monedas este es el libro.

----------


## Shade

Tenía la versión inglesa cuando vivía en Argentina. Y cuando me divorcié de mi ex... bueno... que decir que fué un huracán. Fue de los libros que más eché de menos. Y el otro día lo compre en Español a un miembro del foro. Es un libro que indudablemente necesitas tener. Trata de ver en el no solo los efectos y las técnicas. Sino la teoría de como hacer buena magia.

----------


## numismagic

Cordero, tranquilo, ya estoy aqui!

Bueno, me lo he ido mirando y "aprendiendo algo", pero veo mas este libro como un memorandum o alguna cosa asi, ya que p.ej. si tienes los libros de David Roth ya te cuenta mucho y este libro seria como para no olvidar y tener en cuenta algunas cosillas mas... un pulidor o alguna cosa asi.

Por ochenta euros jode comprarselo, pero tampoco tengo la sensacion de haber tirado el dinero...

Ademas (segun el libro, aun no los e puesto en practica con gente ni nada para ver que efecto causa) cuenta juegos que se tienen que extender, que no los puedes hacer asi sin mas (bueno quizas si)... 

Si estubiera por 50 o 60 te lo recomendaria fijo, ahora, por 80 es un "..bueno, viene bien tenerlo..."


Se que quizas no te aclaro las ideas, pero tampoco soy tan bueno como para contradecir a gente buena en la magia y diga que es el mejor libro... en monedas jeje.


Bueno, si me logras entender (poca gente lo consige... no no, es broma jeje) sabras que decision tomar.

----------


## Cordero89

Hombre, por lo que me has dicho, me he quedado mas o menos como estaba antes. 
Sé, por todo lo que dice la gente, que es un gran libro, pero mas bien es un libro de consulta, no es un libro didáctico.
En el nivel que me encuentro, (practicamente un nivel básico), nose que me va a aportar, nose si será la catapulta para alcanzar un nivel medio, incluso un nivel medio-alto en varios años de estudio, o por el contrario va a ser un libro que no voy a saber seguir y exprimir por no tener el nivel adecuado (mínimo).
Por lo que he leido en el foro, el libro que mas me atrae es el de Manuel Cuesta, por que te enseña desde el principio, pero es imposible de conseguir hoy dia. Creo que me comprare el BOBO y seguiré consejos de otros post para su correcto estudio.
Espero poder avanzar como numismago, es que esto de las monedillas es un vicio...

Un saludo y muchas gracias!!

----------


## Cordero89

Gracias Angel, esos libros tambien los barajé, pero estaba en lo mismo que con el BOBO, tecnicas y mas tecnicas sin una "guia" de estudio definida. Y puestos a comparar, pues como bien has dicho, me quedo con el MÍTICO J.B Bobo, mas que nada por todos los comentarios favorables que tiene de famosos numismagos.

Un saludo!

----------


## Pizzi_

Si no te convence no te lo compres todavia. Yo me lo he comprado y mi nivel es muy basico, apenas empiezo a realizar desapariciones simples medio decentes. Aun asi le estoy sacando partido al libro, las explicaciones me parecen muy buenas, y con un poco de sentido comun sabras lo que tienes q practicar mas ahora y que tienes que dejar para mas adelante.

El libro de Manuel Cuesta se reeditara en breve, en un par de meses igual ya esta a la venta. En la tienda me digeron en diciembre que en tres meses estaba en la calle. Igual son unos pocos mas, pero la espera seguro que merece la pena.

Un saludo.

----------


## ILUSIONISME

13.000 pelas por un libro no son muchas pelas?

----------


## Nanito

12.000 pelas por un juego de PS3,unos tenis o zapatillas... no son muchas pelas ??  si vamos por ahi... jeje

yo me lo compre y lo recomiendo 100% para principiantes, iniciados y magos con monedas... ahora mismo lo mejor de lo mejor en el mercado para magia con monedas...

----------


## Azatodeth

Yo me lo compré estas navidades, y tampoco puedo opinar mucho del conjunto. Pero me he inciado con él en el mundo de las monedas y ya voy haciendo alguna que otra desaparición simple (aunque muy torpemente) las explicaciones me parecen muy buenas y mirando el índice tiene pinta de ser muy completo.

La unica pega que le pongo, y es una opinión personal, es que a veces preferiría fotos reales, en lugar de dibujos. Pero bueno, que con los dibujos también te enteras y lo entiendes.

----------


## Pizzi_

> 13.000 pelas por un libro no son muchas pelas?


Yo lo compre en euros. Me parece que en pelas ya no esta disponible. Tendras que soltar los euros para comprar la nueva edicion.

----------

